# news article about street preacher dust up...



## Kevin (May 30, 2008)

From todays paper;

timestranscript.com - Should preaching be allowed at market?

And the original article from yesterday:

timestranscript.com - Market scuffle caught on tape


----------



## Zenas (May 30, 2008)

The replies to the article aren't suprising. God-haters rallying around another God-hater. 

The most amusing comment I ever hear is "They are driving them away from the message they are trying to preach." It's just about the most ignorant thing someone could say but, considering the source, it's not very suprising.

The Gospel itself is offensive. It's not offensive because of the mode it is conveyed, it is offensive because people hate it no matter what. It's just one of a million reasons that unbelievers use to blame their unbelief on other people. 

Sad. 

For some reason I want to say I have run into Mr. Lirette somewhere somehow. The name sounds so, so familiar.


----------

